# Horn Problems, Won't Shut Off! Help!!



## Evans200 (Jul 10, 2016)

Dang old horn is driving me nuts. 57 Monark Coupe De Ville. Delta horn. Wasn't too bad of shape, soaked it in evaporust overnight (not the horn itself, but everything else) and had it working properly with the push button.........for a little while. Then it decided to beep constantly even with the button not pressed??????
Battery is brand new.


 

 



Any clues guys? Will replace it if I have to,maybe it's just plain old worn out. Thanks for any tips!


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 10, 2016)

Take the battery out, it will stop    Hahaha...Seriously though, it appears the flat piece of steel that the button is pressed to make contact too is bent and constantly making contact.  Bend it so that it only makes contact when the button is depressed.


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 10, 2016)

maybe the insulator on the battery positive end is eroded? it would cause it to be connected continuously.


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 10, 2016)

Thanks for the tips guys. It's not the button though, it has enough space. Might be the insulator, not sure how to fix that other than just buying a new unit.


----------



## mickeyc (Jul 11, 2016)

Try backing out the screw on the back of the horn (tone adjuster).  The contacts may be stuck.

Mike


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 12, 2016)

mickeyc said:


> Try backing out the screw on the back of the horn (tone adjuster).  The contacts may be stuck.
> 
> Mike



I've tried that. BUT I think I fixed it. A few raps with the handle of a screwdriver to knock some sense into it. Now it works!


----------



## mickeyc (Jul 12, 2016)

Every horn I have had was the same.  I usually put some WD-40 directly in the horn, let is set a bit then rap it on my bench a couple of time.  Works every time.  Never had one that wouldn't work (at least not yet)..

Glad you got it working.

Mike


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 12, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> I've tried that. BUT I think I fixed it. A few raps with the handle of a screwdriver to knock some sense into it. Now it works!



HAHAHAHA!  Awesome! Glad you go it working.


----------



## OhioJones (Jul 25, 2016)

Yaaaaa beat it stupid!! Show it who's boss, Evans!! Kick it's ass!!!$@!#


----------



## Phattiremike (Sep 25, 2016)

A couple of taps work for me everytime!


----------



## the2finger (Oct 11, 2016)

Just get a girls bell works every time


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 11, 2016)

Hit it with a 2x4.  It worked on the wife.


----------

